# Rat breeders



## Tasha8DW (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody knows of any good rat breeders in Scotland, preferably near Glasgow. I've never owned a rat before so it'll all be new and I can't wait . If anybody does please let me know, I'd really appreciate it ;D


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

These are from the National Fancy Rat Society (NFRS) breeders list. You can send an email to them yourselves to get an updated list - the one I have is from 2008. http://www.nfrs.org/

Vicki Anderson (Mana Rattery)
Falkirk, Scotland, FK1 4AG
Telephone: 07964381442
e-mail: [email protected] website: http://www.manarats.co.uk

Fiona McBean (Aphrodite Stud)
Milngavie, Glasgow, G62 7RE
Telephone: 0141 9564961 Mobile: 07754197451
E-mail: [email protected] 

Karen McArdle (Mayhem Rattery)
Broughty Ferry, Dundee, DD53EJ
Telephone: 01382 522465
Email: [email protected] website: www.mayhemrattery.co.uk


----------



## Tasha8DW (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you very much, both website's rats are gorgeous. I think I'm taken by the Mana Rattery, it looks like a very good breeder and I can't really find anything wrong


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You could also look at rescue centres.

*Borders Animal Welfare Association*: Earlston, Scottish Borders: http://www.bawa.org.uk Cares for unwanted cats, dogs, and small animals. Also care for and rehabilitate wildlife

The *Scottish SPCA* would be worth looking into. 
They currently have rats looking for homes and two boys in Lanarkshire: http://www.scottishspca.org/rehoming/category/small_pets/breed/rat

*Help Fife animals*: Fife: http://www.helpfifeanimals.org.uk Helping unwanted pets in the kingdom of Fife

*Mossburn Animal Centre*: Dumfries and Galloway: http://www.mossburn.org
Rescue misused, abused, unwanted and neglected animals and provide therapeutic work placements for young people with physical and mental problems

*Park Farm Animal rescue*: South West Scotland: http://www.freewebs.com/parkfarmanimal/
Rescue all animals from the Scotland area, although have been known to take a few from England. You can donate or sponsor an animal from the website.


----------



## Tasha8DW (Jul 17, 2009)

Al and Beano are perfect too, and the rescue is quite close to me so that seems a pretty good option, thank you again


----------



## abi Mckenzie (Jul 26, 2013)

rat breeder in fife Scotland... www.ratbreeder.joosee.com


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Id personally recommend toyah of Hawthorn stud. She's a great breeder and had some lovely rats. Mainly seems to breed pink eyed dilute (champagne and silver fawn) and martins. She is a good friend and based near you. Also the lady that wrote www.ratvarieties.co.uk so knows her stuff. I'm not sure if she has any litters now or due soon though


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Very old thread and I highly doubt the OP is in need of a Scottish breeder still. Thread will be locked, but saved for addition to the breeder listing.


----------

